# Help Id Age



## DougKauto (Jan 18, 2021)

Could anyone help identify the year I'll be fairly old John Deere 828d


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

1996

828D Walk-Behind Snowblower
1996 Model (SN M0828DX150001-160000)
1997 Model (SN M0828DX160001-170000)
1998 Model (SN M0828DX170001-180000)
1999 Model (SN M0828DX180001-190000)
2000 Model (SN M0828DX190001-200000)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Doug











DougKauto said:


> Could anyone help identify the year I'll be fairly old John Deere 828d


Edit: I stand corrected

.


----------

